
Internal documents show how Amazon scrambled to fix Prime Day glitches - turingbook
https://www.cnbc.com/2018/07/19/amazon-internal-documents-what-caused-prime-day-crash-company-scramble.html
======
EwanToo

        Sable is used by 400 teams across Amazon and handled a total of 5.623 trillion service requests, 
        or 63.5 million requests per second, during last year’s Prime Day, according to an internal document.
    

Incredible figures!

